# Got Opppo BDP-105D any reason to keep...



## knotslip (Jul 22, 2014)

I just got my new Oppo BDP-105D and it plays pretty much anything I listen to or watch with the exception of vinyl...Would like your opinion as to whether or not I should also keep my Sony DVP9000 ES player? It has been a great player but I'm not sure there is any reason to keep it now unless it will outshine the Oppo for playing CD's or DVD's.

Thoughts?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Sony is a nice player and it has the smart internet features. I would keep it for another room or hand it down to a relative.


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

Andre said:


> The Sony is a nice player and it has the smart internet features. I would keep it for another room or hand it down to a relative.


+ 1. Great suggestion.


----------

